# Scaly face problems



## budgielord (Dec 10, 2015)

My budgie, Daisy, has scaly face or mites.:sad: I have order some SCATT, it will take around 2 weeks to arrive, so i am trying to put some petroleum jelly on the affected areas till the SCATT arrives.(First off is this a good idea?) I am having trouble holding Daisy to put the petroleum jelly, some got on her beak and possibly ate it? any suggestion on what to do?

I attached a picture of Daisy and her scaly face.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

oh no I'm sorry.hopefully some of our experts can assist you very soon on this matter.Blessings and sending healing prayers.sad having to wait 2 weeks before that medicine arrives.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Since it is so close to her beak area, you can use olive oil as well to try and smother the mites a little bit, which isn't toxic if ingested (Although the petroleum jelly isn't toxic, it shouldn't be ingested, either). 

As for the medicine, hopefully that will help to rid of the mites. I'm not familiar with SCATT-- did your avian vet prescribe it? The most effective form of mite treatment tends to be Invermectin, a spot-on treatment that is applied on the skin between the wings. :thumbsup:


----------



## budgielord (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for info, do you know how i can grab my budgie in way that's better for her and easier for me to apply the petroleum jelly, because right now she bites me and tries her hardest to get out. Thank you StarlingWings.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with Star, Ivemectin is the best treatment for mites. It is a one drop treatment, the sprays are dangerous as they get in a budgies eyes and nares.
The best time to apply the Vaseline or oil would be at night time just before bedtime. Budgies tend to be easier to hold and treat then. Use a small cloth in a dimly lit room, or wear a glove. Gently hold the bird loosely but firmly in one hand hold the head between thumb and forefinger and apply the oil on a Qtip then gently return to the cage and give a treat.:green pied:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm sending comforting prayers for you and your sweet budgie.hopefully very soon the mite problem can be taken care of.the medicine our friends recommend should work great.Blessings and keep us informed on your budgie progress.we're here for you and its going to be ok soon.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The active ingredient moxidectin in Scatt for Birds is said to be as effective as ivermectin in the treatment of mites in birds.

Scatt is administered one drop on the back of the neck between the wings, the same as ivermectin.

I agree with Star that using Olive Oil would be better than using petroleum jelly until the Scatt arrives.

Please be sure to update us regarding your little one's condition.*


----------



## budgielord (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone, Daisy is lookin fine and beautiful. I will update this is situation and post picture of my birdy soon. Thanks so much :bowdown:ray:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

if you're budgie could talk well,it would say thank you so much for getting rid of those pesky varmits lol.looking forward to some beautiful photos soon.Blessings.:albino:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

After each mite treatment, it's important to thoroughly wash and disinfect the whole cage and accessories (including perches, toys food/water containers, etc), the play area when Daisy has out of cage time should also be disinfected.
This is done in order to prevent the mites from reinfesting your budgie.

I'm wishing your Daisy a steady and full recovery. By the way, I have moved your thread to the "Your Budgie's Health" section where it's most appropriate.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Daisy a healthy and happy recovery from the mites.


----------

